# Atlanta Former sheriff goes back to jail



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

Link here


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 21, 2006)

No shit! This is a crazy ass world we live in. That's a fact.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Jan 22, 2006)

he was a state senator too, hahaha


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 22, 2006)

Now there's a good sheriff for ya.  We also need more of his kind in the senate.


----------



## skunk (Jan 22, 2006)

you got that right .


----------

